# STEVENS carbon frames



## capper (Mar 8, 2008)

hey all- 
am thinking of a indulgent purchase of another frame to build during yet another frigid NE winter........uggh!
STEVENS framesets have caught my eye
both the XENON and the TEAM SLC
anyone have anything to share with this very cool looking brand????
~L


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

$2878 seems expensive for a no-name. But maybe they're big in Germany - like the Beatles were.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> $2878 seems expensive for a no-name. But maybe they're big in Germany - like the Beatles were.


And Porsche/Mercedes/BMW are too...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> And Porsche/Mercedes/BMW are too...


Yeah, because those are no names, right?

Perhaps you'd prefer an analogy to the first Volkswagens, which were very inexpensive before they had a reputation in the US.

Is that clear enough for you to understand?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Yeah, because those are no names, right?
> 
> Perhaps you'd prefer an analogy to the first Volkswagens, which were very inexpensive before they had a reputation in the US.
> 
> Is that clear enough for you to understand?


Katie Compton rides a Stevens, you know leader of UCI points in women's CX so that is some no name frame for sure. In your mind a no-name company isn't good then? Because they aren't a "household name"? Really? And for the record, Volkswagens were meant to be inexpensive as it means "peoples car" and they still are marketed as mid-level vehicles in their corporate hierarchy. I can't wait to hear how a bicycle mechanic is going to enlighten me about the automotive industry though. This should be good...


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

Stevens is a good brand. I guess he also listens to Justin Bieber because it is a household brand...


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

zion rasta said:


> Stevens is a good brand. I guess he also listens to Justin Bieber because it is a household brand...


His screen name (rx-79g) is some toy so the Justin Bieber comment is completely within the realm of possibility.

But back to Stevens it is a known brand in Europe. Personally I'd ride a new Stevens carbon frame over a 1996 Merlin, but that's just me.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Katie Compton rides a Stevens, you know leader of UCI points in women's CX so that is some no name frame for sure. In your mind a no-name company isn't good then? Because they aren't a "household name"? Really? And for the record, Volkswagens were meant to be inexpensive as it means "peoples car" and they still are marketed as mid-level vehicles in their corporate hierarchy. I can't wait to hear how a bicycle mechanic is going to enlighten me about the automotive industry though. This should be good...


I don't feel like arguing with someone who isn't interested in the topic and is only posting to be a pimple on my butt.

My point was simply that the price is rather premium for a relatively obscure product line in the US. As I said, maybe they are quite big in Germany or Europe, and that explains it. 

In any case, if you were really up on your RX-79g bashing, you'd have noted that I did the currency conversion wrong, and the frame is actually $2418. Which is a bit more reasonable for a Western made frame at that weight.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> His screen name (rx-79g) is some toy so the Justin Bieber comment is completely within the realm of possibility.
> 
> But back to Stevens it is a known brand in Europe. Personally I'd ride a new Stevens carbon frame over a 1996 Merlin, but that's just me.


The comedy here is that you know what an RX-79G is. It demonstrates that you either have toys based on the 25 year old sci-fi classic, or are such a penis that you do research about me on whatever you can. 


I love you, too. XXX


Zion, I don't know what your problem is, but I don't buy things that are popular because they're popular. There seems to be a big problem on this forum about understanding the difference between being able to comment on something and being a fan of it.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> The comedy here is that you know what an RX-79G is. It demonstrates that you either have toys based on the 25 year old sci-fi classic, or are such a penis that you do research about me on whatever you can.
> 
> 
> I love you, too. XXX
> ...


rx-79g-"I'm not only a tool, I play one on this forum..."

So you cut down a brand because YOU haven't heard of them and then suggest that your consumer preferences are not biased towards what is known or popular? Priceless.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> rx-79g-"I'm not only a tool, I play one on this forum..."
> 
> So you cut down a brand because YOU haven't heard of them and then suggest that your consumer preferences are not biased towards what is known or popular? Priceless.


No, I commented that the brand seemed expensive for being obscure here. That is not a "cut", but a simple statement of valuation. Nor does it show a personal bias toward popularity, just an awareness of what drives the market.

Don't you get tired of trying to look like the smarter guy?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> No, I commented that the brand seemed expensive for being obscure here. That is not a "cut", but a simple statement of valuation. Nor does it show a personal bias toward popularity, just an awareness of what drives the market.
> 
> Don't you get tired of trying to look like the smarter guy?


I don't have to try...:thumbsup:


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> I don't have to try...:thumbsup:


You may want to get a second opinion on that.

Sorry your thread got destroyed, Capper.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> You may want to get a second opinion on that.
> 
> Sorry your thread got destroyed, Capper.


Sure thing, I'll run any purchases I intend to make past you to ensure I'm not getting taken, or being sucked into some mindless marketing hype, etc. :thumbsup: 

OP-Enjoy your unheard of STEVENS and let us know YOUR impressions of it.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Sure thing, I'll run any purchases I intend to make past you to ensure I'm not getting taken, or being sucked into some mindless marketing hype, etc. :thumbsup:
> 
> OP-Enjoy your unheard of STEVENS and let us know YOUR impressions of it.


He doesn't own a Stevens. He was looking for opinions pre-purchase about that brand, not people. But thanks.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Stevens is pretty invisible on the road scene. They're quite well known in cross though. Compton and Niels Albert ride them, as do, I believe, the entire BKCP team. Haven't heard anything bad about them. I think Kupfernagel rides one as well.


----------



## civdic (May 13, 2009)

I have a friend that rides a SLC team and he really likes it. Says it rides and feels just like his Jamis Xenith.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

The rate pretty well in the Tour (a German magazine) rankings. I'd focus more on fit than " cool looking brand" but they are fine frames. I've been to Germany and lots of shops carry the brand. I gather it's kind of like the German trek over there.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> Don't you get tired of trying to look like the smarter guy?


Pot says to kettle.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

Stevens is not a no name brand. It is well known in Germany, it is a nice brand, its been there for some years. When I was living in Germany they had fair prices too


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

T K said:


> Pot says to kettle.


I didn't start it with this guy, and I don't post off-topic nonsense attacks at him, either.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Quit your crying bieber obviously I'm not the only one that sees you for what you are...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

rx-79g said:


> I didn't start it with this guy, and I don't post off-topic nonsense attacks at him, either.


You do sometimes though, seem to look for chances to make on topic attacks.
Now, back on topic.
I say get one so we can get a ride report.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Quit your crying bieber obviously I'm not the only one that sees you for what you are...


And who's the other one? Your comrade in literacy ttug?


TK, you're right that I am not always ambassadorial, but my introduction to the Mr. Scary experience was him calling someone he disagreed with "genius", then later retracting the point that he felt the need to be insulting about. I have no patience for people who are smuggly and insultingly ignorant. Being imperious is at least forgiveable if you have an expertise to contribute, but the world doesn't need any more people that are rude to their fellows for no reason at all.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> And who's the other one? Your comrade in literacy ttug?
> 
> 
> TK, you're right that I am not always ambassadorial, but my introduction to the Mr. Scary experience was him calling someone he disagreed with "genius", then later retracting the point that he felt the need to be insulting about. I have no patience for people who are smuggly and insultingly ignorant. Being imperious is at least forgiveable if you have an expertise to contribute, but the world doesn't need any more people that are rude to their fellows for no reason at all.


Thanks for clarifying how we all need to behave "smugly"... l'll take my degrees and the fact that I've traveled outside of the US over your begotten "God complex" anyday...


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Thanks for clarifying how we all need to behave "smugly"... l'll take my degrees and the fact that I've traveled outside of the US over your begotten "God complex" anyday...


Really? I have a degree from a top university, lived AND worked in 9 countries on 4 continents, flown planes and helicopters as a military officer and in the private sector and am a decent blacksmith, welder, leather worker, wheelbuilder, carpenter, gunsmith and mechanic.

Which means zilch about what I post on this forum. My resume is as equally inapplicable as yours to RBR (except maybe the bike industry stuff I've done). The only thing of interest I draw from the comparison is that you have even more time at university, yet your reading comprehension is so spotty and your manners horrendous.

Everything I have to say is either from a verifiable source or from firsthand knowledge. The opinions are clearly opinions. If I'm wrong I admit it and thank the person who politely corrected me.

On all forurms there are always a couple of people like me - who seem to know a little too much and want to talk about it. And there are always a few people like you - offended by their existence who will go to any length to make a put down. You're not so much a person as a familiar clump of irrational behaviors and hate.

You really do have the option of not reading my posts. I think there might even be an ignore button. Perfect for your needs.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> Really? I have a degree from a top university, lived AND worked in 9 countries on 4 continents, flown planes and helicopters as a military officer and in the private sector and am a decent blacksmith, welder, leather worker, wheelbuilder, carpenter, gunsmith and mechanic.
> 
> Which means zilch about what I post on this forum. My resume is as equally inapplicable as yours to RBR (except maybe the bike industry stuff I've done). The only thing of interest I draw from the comparison is that you have even more time at university, yet your reading comprehension is so spotty and your manners horrendous.
> 
> ...


Wow, wow, wow-How do you fit your ego on your 5'4" frame?

Ladies and Gentlemen, meet the modern day renaissance of Napoleon Bonaparte right here on RBR! LOL :ciappa:


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Wow, wow, wow-How do you fit your ego on your 5'4" frame?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, meet the modern day renaissance of Napoleon Bonaparte right here on RBR! LOL :ciappa:


So, you brought up your degrees first, why? I like how emulating your behavior is the quickest way to earn you indignation.

But you do continue to have an amazing memory for my personal details. Such focus.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Anyway...back on topic.

I am digging the Steven's offerings too but I have to say it would be the cross bike I would get. I saw this brand in Austria, Germany and Switzerland a few months back. I would not compare to Trek that would be the Focus or at least from what I can gather.

Keep in mind you only get a three year warranty though. This is common with the German stuff.


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

WTF? PM each other if you want to pillow fight. Nobody else cares.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

DiegoMontoya said:


> WTF? PM each other if you want to pillow fight. Nobody else cares.


If you don't care then why post muchacho?


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> If you don't care then why post muchacho?


Did you see my post earlier? It was about the bike, not you. I posted because I want to get the conversation back on topic. That ok with you, muchacho?


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Did you see my post earlier? It was about the bike, not you. I posted because I want to get the conversation back on topic. That ok with you, muchacho?


Then add something else about the bike and stop whining...


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Mr. Scary said:


> Then add something else about the bike and stop whining...


If you had not derailed the thread, there would be no need for anyone to complain.

Anyway, back to the bikes. You can continue with the lame comments, if you'd like. I've said my piece. 

So, back to Stevens, they do claim to be made in Germany, but I'm guessing they're made in Asia and repainted in Germany. I can't imagine they're actually made in the EU.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

DiegoMontoya said:


> So, back to Stevens, they do claim to be made in Germany, but I'm guessing they're made in Asia and repainted in Germany. I can't imagine they're actually made in the EU.


Stevens seems to make a strong point that their frames are made in Hamburg, Germany. I realize that some EU countries have slippery laws concerning what constitutes "made in", but their prices are high enough to pay EU wages - Look has prices in the same range.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

A couple of years ago, higher end LOOK frames (like the 585) were made in Tunisia, Africa so that is a different wage structure than western Europe. I'm not sure about their line now and whether anything is done in Asia, etc...

The carbon stuff known to be made in Germany (like AX Lightness, Smolke, etc) is crazy expensive at their given component level (like handlebars, seatposts, etc) so who knows?


----------



## capper (Mar 8, 2008)

hey folks i was`nt trying to incite a riot...yikes!!
just looking for some input,if any,on another carbon frame made in taiwan for a smaller german company not well known here in the US
.....and there are deals out there on them currently for much less than the MSRP
thx anyway tho-cheers


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

rx-79g said:


> Stevens seems to make a strong point that their frames are made in Hamburg, Germany. I realize that some EU countries have slippery laws concerning what constitutes "made in", but their prices are high enough to pay EU wages - Look has prices in the same range.


Pinarello has prices through the roof and they're made in China. I'm not saying Stevens is at the Pinarello level, but I think the veneer of exclusivity can be used to considerably augment a company's margins. I'd bet Stevens are made in Taiwan, then painted in Germany. 

Maybe I'm wrong. So far, the only frames I know are made in the EU are Time and Cyfac. Look is in Tunisia. Anyone else? I think all the rest (Storck, Canyon, etc.) are made in Asia.
NTTAWWT.


----------



## capper (Mar 8, 2008)

ey folks i was`nt trying to incite a riot...yikes!!
just looking for some input,if any,on another carbon frame made in taiwan for a smaller german company not well known here in the US
.....and there are deals out there on them currently for much less than the MSRP
thx anyway tho-cheers


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

DiegoMontoya said:


> Anyone else?


Colnago is the most obvious, you can see their assembly process for lugged carbon frames on youtube.
De Rosa makes carbon frames in their own facility, I've seen it. 
Viner also makes their own carbon frame.
All three can do custom geometry. There lots of others. Moulded carbon is mostly done in Asia but lugged or wrapped carbon doesn't require as much equipment and is more flexible re:geometry and sizing.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

BMC impec- Switzerland


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

rx-79g said:


> Stevens seems to make a strong point that their frames are made in Hamburg, Germany. I realize that some EU countries have slippery laws concerning what constitutes "made in", but their prices are high enough to pay EU wages - Look has prices in the same range.


In fact I think the brand is older than red-bull or canyon (and might be older than focus too).
Not sure about the frame quality but I bet they're ok, i.e. good manufacturing. Regarding stiffness or comfort, no idea.. 
There's a magazine, "tour" that reviews products available on the eu/german market, and you might find data on their site. (even though the articles would be in german, I think some ranking between different brands / models or rigidity studies are accessible to anyone)
http://www.tour-magazin.de/

I'll check myself for some reviews and come back if I find some concrete data...
======

Edit: ok here is the team slc
http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=8802

The graphics rate

stability
twitchy-ness (is this a word?) (stable -> twitchy)
position (comfortable -> racing-oriented)

also some frame characteristics are indicated

to have a benchmark, you can check the rating for a pinarello fp3
http://www.tour-magazin.de/?p=9284

I'm not sure if this is useful, hope it is..
good luck
brblue


----------



## DY123 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kind of funny that rx-79g mentioned the Beatles in his earlier post. Stevens is from Hamburg just like the Reeperbahn (where the Beatles performed).

I've been to their shop 3 or 4 times. Very nice high end bike shop. It's called Bicycles Von Hacht. http://www.radsportvonhacht.de/ Started by the Von Hacht brothers.

From what I can gather, Stevens just sounded like a cool American name when they were naming the product. I think that Von Hacht, would be way cooler on the downtube of a European cyclocross rig.

They were at Interbike for the first time two years ago trying to introduce the product to the American market. I don’t think you will find many here. Your best bet would be asking opinions on a German website.


----------



## capper (Mar 8, 2008)

thx for the useful thoughts-
there is a few closeout deals kickin around locally and I may act on an SLC frame
thx again!


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

DY123 said:


> Your best bet would be asking opinions on a German website.



like here:
www.rennrad-news.de
or 
www.radforum.de

Go ahead and ask in english too. You are sure to get a response.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't own a Steven road frame, but own and have been racing their cross frame and love it! Would I consider a Steven road frame - sure. I'd have to check out the spec's and all to make sure its the right bike for me, but based on how nice their cross bike is designed and rides I'd have no problems grabbing a Steven road bike.





































Michael


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

I see lots of Stevens road bikes up here in Ottawa. They also make a mountain bike that the bike cops use here. I would agree that it is a niche brand though.


----------



## peedee (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for considering (and purchasing?) a non-asian bike / frame. Pics and ride report when ready please.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Stevens in this season's Willier.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*they make*

top notch cxers as many have said
if they can do that, they can make a good roadie
Ridley started out w/ cx bikes as well


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> top notch cxers as many have said
> if they can do that, they can make a good roadie
> Ridley started out w/ cx bikes as well


Not to be purely argumentative, but I would think that CX bike expertise would have very little to do with making a road bike, that rides at faster speeds and has more road feel through smaller, higher pressure tires. They are a similar shape, but angles and stiffness needs are very different for low speed mud than on the road.

I'm sure Stevens' road offerings are quite nice, but I'm missing the logic of your statement.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well since most of us*



rx-79g said:


> Not to be purely argumentative, but I would think that CX bike expertise would have very little to do with making a road bike, that rides at faster speeds and has more road feel through smaller, higher pressure tires. They are a similar shape, but angles and stiffness needs are very different for low speed mud than on the road.
> 
> I'm sure Stevens' road offerings are quite nice, but I'm missing the logic of your statement.


will never be Cat 1 Elite racers and Stevens is a relatively unknown name, the first thing to a consumer would be durability and quality. If a mfr can make a cross bike that can stand up to elite level CX abuses, their road offerings will thus be highly likely to stand up to consumer use.

the second question to a person with an unknown mfr is 
"do they make good bikes, are they a bunch of hacks?"
if they are being used in UCI races it attests to the quality of the mfrs reputation

It all goes to quality of build, quality of mfr.
Any idiot can figure out geometry as proven by the dozens of cheap Chinese CF road frames available. The differences between road and cx geometry is but a degree or 2 in most cases and you've obviously never raced cx or you'd probably have a better idea about the speed.
for reference
with dismounts, multiple hair pins, run ups and mostly off road, average speed still over 20 mph, guy in front is on a Stevens FTR, guy behind a Ridley.

and of course you are being argumentative


----------



## rich888 (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having one of those.


----------

